# Home made disc sander project



## Burgels (Jun 10, 2013)

Well I took the first major step towards getting this done. I bought a Dayton motor off of CL today for $25. 3/4hp 1725 rpm. That should be plenty of power without going over. The guy said he got it at a parts auction and it may not have ever been used. It sure looks pristine. Now to rig up some sort of sanding wheel attachment once my foot heals and I can get back in the shop.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

What are you going to use for the disc? I have seen them made out of MDF, particle boards, lathe aluminum sanding disc, and old turntable plate.


----------



## Burgels (Jun 10, 2013)

My plan was to use 3/4 inch plywood. I'm going to take it to TSC and find a pulley/shaft key that will fit it and then drill through the pulley so I can bolt it to a round cut of plywood. I'm hoping to make it a 12 inch disc


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm probably saying what you already know but there are ways to make the pulley and disc concentric and I would recommend flattening the disc after you have it mounted on the motor. You could even make the pulley from wood.


----------

